# do they drink too much water?



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I have about 20 adult fantails and a few chicks in a loft, I found recently they drink a lot water, they drink almost 3 liter of water every day. Is it too much?


I know it is not good sign if the birds drink a lot. they look healthy and active, and I treated them on canker recently.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It sounds like a lot even if some of it probably just evaporates.
Are you sure they don't take baths in it and splash it around?
What do their droppings look like?

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it sounds like each bird is drinking about half a cup a day.. sounds ok to me.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

they definitely drink it, as my water bottle is impossible to splash water, they can only get the head inside to drink.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

As long as they are acting fine, droppings are good and they are eating and are active I wouldn't worry too much about it.
Watch them closely that is all I can advice for now.

Reti


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That is kind of a lot for 20 birds.
Why were they treated for canker?


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

How much do they drink normally? may be its due to the medication for canker

My birds drink more when its really hot or when they are feeding their young or after some medication, as others said if their dropping and condition is fine there is nothing to worry about


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I treated them for canker last year, all the adult are fine, but I suspect one chick got canker last week, so I start to treat the whole loft again


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

First things first,usually a normal sized pigeon breed (Racers) will drink about 50-100 ml of water per day,The water intake increases usually under these conditions :
1.Hot weather
2.Increased pellets in Diet
3.Canker
4.When they are feeding youngsters(You have to take into account the number of squabs too).
Let us know about the above mentioned points in your loft


----------

